# Eating Bobcat



## j_seph

I was just watching Predator Nation and they have a short segmanent where they expose myths. He was saying that Bobcat meat was an excellent meat. Anyone ever brave enough to try eating it?


----------



## shawn mills

Not me... Scared I'd start speaking Chineese...


----------



## Nicodemus

We tried a bobcat hindquarter over the coals at the rondyvoo several years ago. It was excellent. 

The fur trappers of the Rocky Mountains, in the early 1800s ate mountain lion as a preferred meat.


----------



## thomas gose

I got an Uncle that runs Mt lions, he says they have real good meat on them. bob cat is just smaller i would suspect its probably good too.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I never have, but I'd try it. Meat is meat.


----------



## redneckcamo

no kung-pow cat for me


----------



## Capt Quirk

Hmmm... over lo mein noodles perhaps?


----------



## 12gamag

Id try it in a heart beat...I eat possum, coon and rattlesnake why not bobcat??


----------



## Tugboat1

I've met folks that have eaten Ocelot, said it's tender and delicious. I'd try it.


----------



## rawdawg2034

If OBAMA keeps going in the direction he is . we may all be eating what we can to survive.
I have a cat in the freezer and plan on trying it out my self.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

RAW DAWG GAME CALLS said:


> If OBAMA keeps going in the direction he is . we may all be eating what we can to survive.



EXACTLY!!!!

Bobcat can not be that bad....


----------



## 00Beau

Probably taste like rabbit.


----------



## DanBROWNING

SAW THE SHOW,NEVER ATE A CAT BEFORE BUT I HAVE ATE AN ARMADILLO, WASNT TO BAD,YEARS LATER I READ WHERE THEY ARE CARRIERS OF LEPROSY , OH WELL ,NOTHINGS FALLEN OFF YET SO I GUESS ITS OK.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

rawdawg are you Rick Ward????


----------



## GrandSlamHunter

Years ago when I trapped, coon meat was in high demand. I always thought the cats I caught looked a whole lot more edible. I'd try it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Nicodemus

The meat from that bobcat we ate was finegrained, very mild, tender, and white meat. Not at all what we expected.


----------



## Ga-Bullet

I'd Rather Eat Cooked Bobcat Than Raw Sushi...


----------



## droptine22

Ga-Bullet said:


> I'd Rather Eat Cooked Bobcat Than Raw Sushi...


x2


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> The meat from that bobcat we ate was finegrained, very mild, tender, and white meat. Not at all what we expected.



Nic, you're flinging a craving on me now. I'm about ready to go dig out my rabbit squealer call and hit the woods.


----------



## germag

Well, when I was in China, I met a guy that had a bad motorcycle wreck and he said it was because he ate cat meat that morning. He said that his doctor told him it was bad luck for him to eat cat in the summer time. Supposedly it's a wintertime food. I told him I figured it was more likely that it was bad luck for him to ride motorcycles.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I'll just be careful not to eat bobcat in a month without an R in it.


----------



## danny-s

if any of yall fall in love with the meat of them kittys i got a few stray cats im willing to donate to a hungry cause ,not bobcats , but real cats haha


----------



## G Duck

If I killed it, and processed it, I would give it a try.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I have eaten it several times.  Yummy.


----------



## jkoch

OK now I will have to try it. All I need to do now is to kill a Bobcat!!


----------



## Luckybuck

Does it taste like chicken?


----------



## Nicodemus

Luckybuck said:


> Does it taste like chicken?





Nope, sure don`t.


----------



## plottman25

Id eat it.  I have eaten dog in Korea, why not cat.  ANd beleive me if i knew how to cook it there are some strays that would not be hanging around my house lol, Taste just lke a ribeye steak!
Or it could have been all the Soju i was drinking, marines do stupid things lol


----------



## 12GAGirl

I would eat bobcat over tofu anytime.


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> I never have, but I'd try it. Meat is meat.



You've apparently never eaten red fox!


----------



## GunDog

I always heard it tasted sort of like anchovies, but I ain' eating nothing that even smells of such ....


----------



## NCHillbilly

Resica said:


> You've apparently never eaten red fox!



Nope. But I'd try it too, at least a bite. Don't mean that I'll finish the plateful if it tastes awful, though.


----------



## patchestc

raccoon is excellent, i would try bobcat, although i'm not in any
big rush to do it.


----------



## gadeerwoman

I remember my brother and I bbqing raccoon on a firepit in the back yard as kids. Greasy meat but not that bad.
I have to say that yes, I have tried bobcat. Couple years ago at the UGA Wildlife Society Wild Game dinner they had coyote bites and bbq bobcat. Coyote tasted like you would expect a wet dog to taste! Bobcat was a little chewy but not too bad. Now the year before I did pass on the 2 coyote casseroles. That wild game dinner is a great chance to try some 'not so common' table fare as well as win a few prizes and give some money to a good cause.


----------



## Cottontail

germag said:


> Well, when I was in China, I met a guy that had a bad motorcycle wreck and he said it was because he ate cat meat that morning. He said that his doctor told him it was bad luck for him to eat cat in the summer time. Supposedly it's a wintertime food. I told him I figured it was more likely that it was bad luck for him to ride motorcycles.



Maybe it was a good thing he ate cat .They say a cat has 9 lives maybe he still has 8 left.


----------



## brian lancaster

I,ve never eaten any but I stepped in some one time


----------



## hoochfisher

> Does it taste like chicken?



if everything taste like chicken, whats chicken taste like?




i would try bobcat. cant promise i'll swallow it if i dont like it though!


----------



## Mackey

12gamag said:


> Id try it in a heart beat...I eat possum, coon and rattlesnake why not bobcat??



Dude, 
Don't you have grocery stores where you live, a hamburger is excellent...LOL..LOL


----------



## Nearlw

Fire the grill up ... can't knock it till I try it.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I'm not that poor yet......but gettin there.


----------



## bigreddwon

Gonna try it....


----------



## doenightmare

Doc has me om a cat free diet............


----------



## Murphy

It's Good


----------



## leeledger

I went  to a wild game supper two years ago at ABAC. They had fried bobcat balls.    We all tried them.  But no one at my table liked them.


----------



## Heartstarter

I cooked my first bobcat 5 yrs ago and it was delicious, I recommend them as table fare, never had a bad one. I have philosophical issues with eating the balls off of any critter. (I'm sure they didn't serve actual bobcat stones.) I wouldn't judge bobcat meat by what I had at a wild game banquet though, most of the food I get at those isn't really cooked that well


----------



## ambush80

bigreddwon said:


> Gonna try it....



And......?


----------



## GT-40 GUY

j_seph said:


> I was just watching Predator Nation and they have a short segmanent where they expose myths. He was saying that Bobcat meat was an excellent meat. Anyone ever brave enough to try eating it?



I saw one of his shows where his wife cooked one and his whole family ate it. They said it was very good. I'd try it if had a chance.

gt40


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

Rule of thumb... you don't eat predators. Stick to eating the grazers. Can you eat predators? Sure you can to survive, but probably not the best choice. Just my opinion!


----------



## Hammer Spank

Trent Gunnell said:


> Rule of thumb... you don't eat predators. Stick to eating the grazers. Can you eat predators? Sure you can to survive, but probably not the best choice. Just my opinion!



Can you give an explanation for this?  Bear is probably the best wild game I can think of.


----------



## Rebel 6

Trent Gunnell said:


> Rule of thumb... you don't eat predators. Stick to eating the grazers. Can you eat predators? Sure you can to survive, but probably not the best choice. Just my opinion!



That rules out most all fish, too.


----------



## hayseed_theology

I've heard the backstraps are worth eating.  Never tried it though.


----------



## hogman3

Yep, tried it for fun a while back.. It was good.. Not great!


----------



## mrstankjuice

Friend of mine came to hunting camp bragging about what he was going to make for dinner(manwhich). When it came time for dinner, I asked where his meat was that he was going to mix with the can of sauce he was tossing around. His reply was its in the can. Regardless of what I said it took him opening the can to realize that I was right. So, this is where I suggested cutting the backstraps out of the bobcat that was killed in that evenings hunt. We grilled it and put some Tony's on it. I ate it as it came off the grill and in my opinion it wasn't bad at all. Awesome...no, but will make a Censored for sure. We shredded the rest and put it in the sauce, we are still walking and talking.


----------

